# 2002 530i Sirrus Upgrade



## ndavis2 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a 2002 530i with the BMW professional radio, the car was built in 9/01 and the SW shows version 60. No Nav or CD changer, question to the Sirrus wizes out there. Can I add the Sirrus radio module to the CD changer plug without haveing to replace the headunit? Also, you is best place to buy one from?

THx Harris


----------



## snowsurfer28 (May 6, 2005)

After reading these threads for hours on end, it is my understanding that you will need a new head unit as well as a sirius tuner. The sirius tuner you can get from pacific bmw or circle bmw and the head unit can be found on the classified section of this board or on ebay.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 4, 2005)

The E39s really don't have a head unit. Are you referring to the MID perhaps?

Sirius is compatible with E39s mfr'd from 09.2003 forward (i.e. all MY 2003 E39s) which have a MID (no Nav E39s are Sirius compatible for MY2003).

Freude am Fahren.
Jonathan


----------



## EastCoastBMW (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a 2002 325i and the technician at the BMW shop said that he doesn't think a newer BMW head unit will help me out .. he thinks my car just can't get it because it is too old. Anyone know if this is true? If I buy a newer unit for my car like from a 2005 BMW e46.. can I get Sirius?


----------

